# Metformin and show carb up ? anyone tried ?



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all, metformin and carbing up for a show ?

Has anyone used, tried ?

would it help ?

I seem to look very dry and full if i use it with my cheat meal.

Thanks

Loc


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ive heard of people using it and i do notice it fills me up nic when i refeed and use it.

only one way to find out would be to trial it week or 2 before i guess.

similar to people using slin when they carb up altho not as effective i imagine


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

That is common to use during carb up. I use it throughout my prep to cut, but switch to insulin to carb up the last two days after depletion.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

criticalbench said:


> That is common to use during carb up. I use it throughout my prep to cut, but switch to insulin to carb up the last two days after depletion.


why not use the metformin while using the slin??

I'll be using both this time to carb up


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

how will you be using it DB ? have you decided yet ?


----------

